# Telephone Pole for Lighting



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Poco will do it for us around here but you'll pay out the ass for it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*

yep. just rent an auger, boom, rope, and pole and git r done!


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes do not worry about height, rot, or seismic tolerance. Just dig a hole and put that sow in the ground!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> Yes do not worry about height, rot, or seismic tolerance. Just dig a hole and put that sow in the ground!


She'll be right mate.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> She'll be right mate.


F***ing A right she will buddy


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I hate using round poles for anything. Hard to mount stuff too in a reasonable manner.


----------

